# Very high CPU (or Asio) usage on Cubase



## SBK (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi guys. My friend recently got Cubase pro 8,5
But he is experiencing very high cpu usage, for example:
Vintage warmer on master track goes high as like 40%
Does it matter if the plugin is 32bit? Does it have much more cpu usage with 32bit plugins?
He has an intel quadcore 3Ghz win7 64bit 24gb+ ram
He has M-Audio profire with 4086 latency set.
I would say its quite powerful computer, but unusual high cpu or asio usage.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Zookes (Sep 11, 2016)

Cubase performance has declined every new version, so not surprised to see problems here, but this is very dramatic usage for one plug-in.

DPC latency is usually indicator of all performance problems in realtime audio, so maybe if your friend installed new hardware or driver, they should investigate this first. 

Check with latencymon / dpclat the performance during idle and then medium workload; compare. Disable some unneeded hardware features and drivers, test again, etc.


----------



## SBK (Sep 12, 2016)

Zookes said:


> Check with latencymon / dpclat the performance during idle and then medium workload; compare. Disable some unneeded hardware features and drivers, test again, etc.



Hello there, thank you very much. But is there some guide to do this thing?
Thanks!


----------



## esounds (Sep 12, 2016)

SBK said:


> Hi guys. My friend recently got Cubase pro 8,5
> But he is experiencing very high cpu usage, for example:
> Vintage warmer on master track goes high as like 40%
> Does it matter if the plugin is 32bit? Does it have much more cpu usage with 32bit plugins?
> ...



Yes ....using 32 Bit plugs bridged in a 64 bit version of Cubase cause a lot of load.


----------



## ghostnote (Sep 12, 2016)

Could be just about everything. Are your network cards disabled? Is there a difference when you close the internet connection? Is your graphics card driver up to date?

Test your system with latencymon and DPC:
http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon
http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml


----------



## SBK (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you guys I will try!


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello,



SBK said:


> Hi guys. My friend recently got Cubase pro 8,5
> But he is experiencing very high cpu usage, for example:
> Vintage warmer on master track goes high as like 40%
> Does it matter if the plugin is 32bit? Does it have much more cpu usage with 32bit plugins?
> ...



If you are going to use 32bit plug-ins in Cubase 64bits, please have in mind that the VST-Bridge is a container and it can only hold up to 4gb at the time. We recommend you to search for a 64bit replacement for those plug-ins, you can also try J-bridge, most users have reported a better performance while using it. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## monstercab (Oct 2, 2016)

I had a similar CPU problem with Cubase 8.5 not long ago... Here's what resolved my issue...

"Windows key + R" (Run)
"msconfig"
Press "OK"
Go to "Boot" tab
Click "Advanced Option..."
Tick "Number of processors"
Choose the highest value in the drop-down list!


----------



## SBK (Oct 3, 2016)

monstercab said:


> I had a similar CPU problem with Cubase 8.5 not long ago... Here's what resolved my issue...
> 
> "Windows key + R" (Run)
> "msconfig"
> ...



What! ? Choose the highest even if I have 4core? Choose for example 12?


----------



## monstercab (Oct 3, 2016)

SBK said:


> What! ? Choose the highest even if I have 4core? Choose for example 12?



Try it I swear! If it's not working you can always put it back to the way it was!

EDIT: I have the i7 4790k, on Win7... It shows 8 cores for me.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Oct 3, 2016)

monstercab said:


> Try it I swear! If it's not working you can always put it back to the way it was!
> 
> EDIT: I have the i7 4790k, on Win7... It shows 8 cores for me.


Each physical core has 2 logical cores on Intel's processors  so you have 8 cores showing up in the drop-down list . Hope this explains it!


----------



## monstercab (Oct 4, 2016)

KaBirdi said:


> Each physical core has 2 logical cores on Intel's processors  so you have 8 cores showing up in the drop-down list . Hope this explains it!



Yeah I know! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multithreading_(computer_architecture) 

If I was SKB, I'd select 12! 

A couple of months ago, I came to a point where I had to freeze tracks in order to be able to press play... I was like wtf.. So I went to this "msconfig" setting and saw by default it was set to 1! I changed it to 8.

Since then, I feel like there's no more ceiling!

I think that I also went to the BIOS and enabled Intel's Turbo Boost Technology, I remember messing with it but can't remember if I kept it on or off...


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 4, 2016)

Zookes said:


> Cubase performance has declined every new version, so not surprised to see problems here, but this is very dramatic usage for one plug-in.



Woah, is that actually true?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Oct 4, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Woah, is that actually true?



no.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 4, 2016)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> no.




i didn't think it could be.


----------



## Zookes (Oct 4, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Woah, is that actually true?


True, yes.
Comparison of 6 to 7.5, few % higher CPU requirements, ASIO something like x2, and still very very bad threading with plugins. Very bad realtime performance.
Comparison of 7.5 to 8.5, requirements of CPU slightly reduced but ASIO usage still very high and threading not improved also. ASIO usage exacerbated also with "ASIO Guard" feature from 7 and 8, but tiny improvement of 8.

VEP is not a suggestion, it is a requirement!


Endless nasty bug list and new features included I think nobody asks for plus also rude workflow tweaking by every new version, Steinberg maybe do not know how everyone from the forums waits anxiously for better DAWs having equivalent or superior MIDI flexibility.
Reaper is not this yet. Maybe soon, I am hoping.

Wish to know how bad this waiting is for us? Cubase lacks still even simple undo functionality in mixer!
Dinosaur DAW.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 4, 2016)

OK I will let you guys duke this out since I have no dog in this hunt, as a Logic guy.


----------



## Zookes (Oct 4, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> OK I will let you guys duke this out since I have no dog in this hunt, as a Logic guy.


It is polarizing, this issue.

Any argument for or against any metrics is belittled anyway, because workflows will differ so much to make this negligible.


----------



## catsass (Oct 9, 2016)

monstercab said:


> If I was SKB, I'd select 12!
> A couple of months ago, I came to a point where I had to freeze tracks in order to be able to press play... I was like wtf.. So I went to this "msconfig" setting and saw by default it was set to 1! I changed it to 8.
> Since then, I feel like there's no more ceiling!


Simply unchecking the "Number of Processors" in the 'msconfig>advanced>number of processors' checkbox permits ALL cores to be used. Unchecked is the Windows default setting.


----------



## monstercab (Oct 10, 2016)

catsass said:


> Simply unchecking the "Number of Processors" in the 'msconfig>advanced>number of processors' checkbox permits ALL cores to be used. Unchecked is the Windows default setting.



You're right! Default is unchecked... I probably messed with it one time and forgot about it! I rarely let Windows decide things for me...

I've heard this setting is mostly used for troubleshooting... It shows the cores separately in the performance tab of the task manager.


----------

